# War of Zenzai



## Waflix (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello artist (and other people that are looking at this topic),

I am the Director and the Producer of a homebrew game that is still under construction, but actually we still need some team members. And especially some artists. 
Some artist examples we still need: _Monster Designer_, _Character Designer_, _Map Designer_, _Lead Designer_ and some normal Designers.

The original topic can be found here.

As you can see, we don't have any pictures yet, and only one designer that has many other things on his mind.
So if you are interested in this job, PM me, react on this topic or react on the main topic.

*Thanks in advance!*


----------



## Law (Jan 8, 2011)

I made an enemy design, I hope you like it!







It's a crazy ghost cat holding a sword!


----------



## Waflix (Jan 8, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> I made an enemy design, I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...
I must say it is original. But I actually asked for people to join this project. 
So if you want to join, and make some more professional like drawings...


----------



## Law (Jan 8, 2011)

Okay, how about this one? It's a demon cow that produces HELL MILK (Maybe it can be used to restore mana?)


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 8, 2011)

hmm... i wanna join. but i don't have scanner here. can i just draw, and take a picture of it?


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Okay, how about this one? It's a demon cow that produces HELL MILK (Maybe it can be used to restore mana?)


This is by far the best drawing ever[sarcasm]


----------



## Law (Jan 8, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Give me a second, I'm working on a sword that has a shuriken on the end (attached to a chain)

the whole thing is going to be made out of hanzo steel so it should do 9999999 damage and will hopefully be an endgame super legendary ultimate weapon


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl stop spamming with useless drawings just because you want your post count higher


----------



## Law (Jan 8, 2011)

okay wait can I design weapons maybe? I just drew this sword! Put shurikens on the blunt end because I couldn't get the chain to look good.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> okay wait can I design weapons maybe? I just drew this sword! Put shurikens on the blunt end because I couldn't get the chain to look good.



That's awful. There's no chain. You said there'd be a chain. Add a chain and it will be much better.


----------



## Law (Jan 8, 2011)

okay I put the shurikens on a chain and coloured it in a little too


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> okay I put the shurikens on a chain and coloured it in a little too







Much better x3


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jan 8, 2011)

hahahaha


one of my flagship characters

im the character design lead in my company and I do character designs to various companies

more at clubecgr.deviantart.com or facebook.com/chris.claveria

recently, i stopped uploading my character designs to protect the said projects so what you see in my links are outdated ones


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 8, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHA!
Best head evar too![SARCASM]
THE HEADs SHAPE IS A HOUSE!


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jan 8, 2011)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash...1_2106183_n.jpg

my cousin with my newly made engine


----------



## Goli (Jan 8, 2011)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> my cousin. my design. my copyright


Ok. This guy is looking for people to draw things for his game or whatever. Your cousin, your design and your copyright is useless in this thread unless it's for the game.
This isn't some place where you can spam your drawings you know.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jan 8, 2011)

im trying to help him with inspirations.






how about this kind of costume?

hopefully i can help him/her

What I mean by copyright is "I dont want people claiming it as theirs" but im posting my designs here *TO HELP*

I want people to know that THAT DESIGN is drawn by Chris_Skylock and not some random guy who viewed this topic. There are a lot of outsiders reading topics here.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 8, 2011)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> hmm... i wanna join. but i don't have scanner here. can i just draw, and take a picture of it?
> 
> No problem!
> 
> ...



He's a right, but also wrong.
I do appreciate drawings for example, like Goli did. So that's okay, if you are interested in the project. But if you are (just like Law actually busy with spamming, not interested in the project, and maybe even trying to get a higher post count, then Chris_Skylock is right.
The example pictures give me an idea of how you draw. And if you draw nice, or maybe even really nice (like Goli) then I would like to get some project related pictures.
So try to make some project related pictures, or if you *really* want to add some non-related pictures to show what you can, I am ready to forgive.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> im trying to help him with inspirations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's asking for designers, not inspiration.

This is like me going to someone who wants a logo for their company and giving them the Pepsi logo.


----------



## Law (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not spamming at all, I'm giving you concept art ideas.

Frankly I'm insulted that you would think otherwise, and why exactly would I spam for postcount when I already have over 3000 of the things?


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jan 8, 2011)

like I said, im a character design lead helping various companies. Im a concept artist. hopefully some artist will use my ENGINE.

I would love to help the project but I need to study first how this project will turn out to be. I mean, the whole story and plot.

concept artists need to study what kind of design a project will be. Three of my designs was used in a game you might already played but it's just my concept and I never got far from the project.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 8, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> I'm not spamming at all, I'm giving you concept art ideas.
> 
> Frankly I'm insulted that you would think otherwise, and why exactly would I spam for postcount when I already have over 3000 of the things?
> When he asks for more professional work and you post unwanted scribbles, you're spamming.
> ...



It's not that I don't... I just don't believe you.
Can you at least name the game in question?


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 8, 2011)

uhh... can't we just stop flaming each other?
anyhow, this:
*first*





*second*





EDIT = i know its bad... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i do my best


----------



## Waflix (Jan 8, 2011)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> im trying to help him with inspirations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am a him :'). If you looked at my avatar, or visited my member's page, you would have known, but you probably didn't.
Your character doesn't really fit with the game. I have made a little list below that is a little more specific.


 *Female*



Spoiler



Elizah
The friend of Jonah. She's also a refugee from the war that tore the lands of Zenzai into shreds. She is from the SOUTHERN Kingdom, thus a White elf. She is a archer, who was trained at the early age of 10, as it is usual for the White elves to train their children at early age. She was chosen to be a archer by the spirit of the ManKarna, the force of Holyness. She is the person that supports Jonah through all what can happen.


[*] She is a White Elf, so you should look at the ears.[*] She is an archer, that should also give some character description.[*] Not to naked...

 *Male*



Spoiler



Gabriël
Far of the coast of charted waters of Zenzai, a Island resides. On this island, the moon seems to shine forever, though the sun was never seen in these parts. The island is called Iraskar, wich means "Our sanctuary" in Language of the inhabitants. The island is filled with cities of beings that are neither Elf, nor Human. No this race is to be called Immortals. They can't be compared with vampires, because they have no urge of sucking blood at all, nor are they very gothic like.

Gabriël is a saint on that island. He is the one that led the Immortals from their lands, far far away, when they were cast out by the Humans of Europus. He bacame the bearer of the power of the shadow. Shadow is a form of magic that can use the shadows of the night and the surroundings, to create clouds of shadowy fog. Mostly, this is used for doing damage to the enemy, but in some times, the Shadow can be used to move quickly, or to even appear at a desired place, an spell called "Step from the Shadows". It's a common technique under the Immortals. Gabriël spends most of his time observing the night, stars and nature, reading scrolls and practicing his powers.

Unlike Hell, this shadow isn't an unholy force, its the power of natures shadow. He is the one with a destination to help the people of Zenzai.


[*] He is a saint.[*] Uses magic.[*] Shadow (not evil) magic.

 *Main Character* (Male/Female)



Spoiler



[Player, given the name of Jonah for now, to make a tale]
Jonah, once an elf of the lands of Oxloack , was a [side] elf, untill the war came. His village, family and friends were all killed. He seeks revenge, but finds out that it isn't easy to take down a army, with such huge power in those lands. In the advancing story, you will seek help from all corners of Zenzai, in order to take down that king. He soon will realize that joining the army wasn't coincedence, but a task he was chosen for by something big.


[*] He/She has a tragic childhood.[*] No parents.[*] It could be a warrior, mage, archer or any other kind of 'job'.[*] If you played a character in this game, how would you like to see him/her?
I think this is enough information. I will post this post also in the topic.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jan 8, 2011)

ok. i will stop. it's just the first few pics in this topic are like.....WTH?

I will still read the whole thing from start and see if I can whip my time

--

UPDATE: Ok so mine didnt meet the requirements so I should stop. Thank you for leading me in to your project a little more. Im sorry if I was too late to read it. I will try to design more characters at more categories next time.

I apologize for any inconvenience but I do hope people should act liek people and not animals. I was trying to post some concepts in which it should be a little different.

I never design anything like what it was stated. I only design characters like found in ToHeart or [email protected] Those were in my lines.

The OP needs something more like an RPG style characters so I will stop "spamming" if that's what you call it


----------



## Waflix (Jan 8, 2011)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> like I said, im a character design lead helping various companies. Im a concept artist. hopefully some artist will use my ENGINE.
> 
> I would love to help the project but I need to study first how this project will turn out to be. I mean, the whole story and plot.
> 
> ...



I don't really know. Because I am looking for some experienced team members. Because the current team exists of a programmer that is still learning DSC++, a designer that hasn't enough time, and 2 scenario editors (and I can't really say anything against them).
It is not that my team is bad, it is just that most of them don't have enough experience or enough time. So that's why I am looking for some team members with already experience. (The time doesn't matter, we don't have a deadline.)


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jan 8, 2011)

my last post to this topic.

Hope you can finish this project soon. I had not yet experience working.

BTW, what is the platform of this game? Is it PC-like (talking about monitors and TVs) or small-screen size like a DS or a PSP?

Thanks.

Anyway, platform is out of the question in a designer's perspective but Im just curious on where I will see this in the future.

*
FACEPALM* It's for the DS. I should read more often


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 8, 2011)

DS. oh okay sorry for that im unexperienced when it comes to drawing


----------



## Waflix (Jan 8, 2011)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> my last post to this topic.
> 
> Hope you can finish this project soon. I had not yet experience working.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should do some research before you ask something:


Spoiler











It is going to be a NDS Homebrew.
But why are you quitting this project?


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jan 8, 2011)

I was only linked to this topic by a friend so I wasnt aware on the whole discussion. I looked at the top of the site and it said OTHER DISCUSSION. I was only linked to THIS VERY TOPIC

I updated my post with a FACEPALM because I saw some more topics about this in the DS homebrew forum


----------



## Waflix (Jan 8, 2011)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> I was only linked to this topic by a friend so I wasnt aware on the whole discussion. I looked at the top of the site and it said OTHER DISCUSSION. I was only linked to THIS VERY TOPIC
> 
> I updated my post with a FACEPALM because I saw some more topics about this in the DS homebrew forum



Okay. Well, goodbye then :')


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> I'm not spamming at all, I'm giving you concept art ideas.
> 
> Frankly I'm insulted that you would think otherwise, and why exactly would I spam for postcount when I already have over 3000 of the things?


Why would you spam for post count in the first place? O.o
It's not like 1post=1viagra pill :3


----------



## Waflix (Jan 8, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A bit off topic now, maybe...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 8, 2011)

What kind of character design do you prefer?
Should they look like characters from Final Fantasy, or more realistic?


----------



## Waflix (Jan 8, 2011)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> What kind of character design do you prefer?
> Should they look like characters from Final Fantasy, or more realistic?



Good question.
I think I would prefer Final Fantasy like. The game has to give a 'more Japanese feeling'.


----------



## Myke (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a full time art job so I can't really spend a lot of time on stuff, but I might be able to help on a few designs here and there. Refer to my sketchbook in the art section (link in my sig) for samples and let me know.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 9, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> I have a full time art job so I can't really spend a lot of time on stuff, but I might be able to help on a few designs here and there. Refer to my sketchbook in the art section (link in my sig) for samples and let me know.



You probably already knew, but you can draw really nice :').
You said you have a full time job, so I don't think you could be the Lead Designer. So how about Monster Designer, or Character Designer? Or maybe something like that.


----------

